# Bikes direct motobecane



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I am looking to upgrade to one of the Ti bikes for xmas, le champ maybe, and I wondered if anyone had any opinion on sizing. I am short but not in the legs or arms (LOL), I am not looking at WSD and I ride a kestrel evoke that is a 47 (50cm effective top tube. apparently the smallest Le Champion, a 48cm, will have a 53.5cm effective top tube and will feel a bit longer according to the BD peeps, now I have always felt the evoke is a hair small (as is, no adaptions other than fit tweeks, no extra bits) and I am often looking to move my butt further back than I can. Does anyone have an opinion? We have had a few bikes from this company and have been more than happy with their products, my evoke is a great bike but I lust for better components than the 105s. NB I live in the SLC burbs and climb a lot. 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_teamti_10.htm


Gender F
Inseam 32 in
Trunk 21.5 in
Forearm 12 in
Arm 24 in
Thigh 23 in
Lower Leg 21.5 in
Sternal Notch 53.5 in
Total Body Height 63
in


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

Seems like a large jump in top tube length, even if you don't currently have any issues. Are you ordering through a shop or direct? If you order through a shop, they should be able to help you out with fit once it comes in, but again that seems like a big jump. Is there a bike with similar measurements that you could check out and ride first?
The other option would be to keep your Evoke and upgrade the components.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I ride a 49cm with a 52cm TT. I'm 5' 4.5" with long arms. I ride a Ti road bike and I looked at the Motobecane Ti 'cross, but checking out the geometry on the 'cross and road bike I just don't think they'd work. Too long of a TT.

If you're looking to go budget Ti (and I really love the ride of my Merlin), Habanero's 50cm road bike is probably a better fit than the Motobecane.
Titanium Road Frames from $995


----------

